# Forfait pour mon Apple Watch 4



## Skillz47 (5 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Je possède un Watch 4 GPS+Cellular et je suis en train de voir pour changer de forfait mobile car celui que j'ai chez Orange ne me convient plus.
Mais je constate, plus d'un an après la démocratisation chez Apple de l'eSim (qui ne pose aucun problème soit dit en passant dans les autres pays ...) qu'en France, seuls Orange et SFR sont compatibles avec l'eSim de la Watch ... Je suis surpris que le protocole ne soit pas encore adapté.

Vous pouvez me le confirmer ? Quels abonnements utilisez-vous de votre côté ? Certes en y réfléchissant, j'utilise peu ma Watch 4 en cellulaire car mon iPhone est toujours dans le coin, mais sait-on jamais ... de plus, même si je voulais changer d'Apple Watch, les boîtiers en acier inoxydable n'existent qu'en version cellulaire ...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2019)

Je suis chez Orange depuis des années , et je ne compte pas changer , Je pensais que d'autres opérateurs faisaient le forfait pour la watch !!


----------



## rbart (10 Décembre 2019)

C'est possible chez, Orange, Sosh, SFR et Red
Il n'y a que Bouygues et Free qui ne sont pas pressés


----------



## Adrien_R (10 Décembre 2019)

Si tu as toujours ton iPhone avec toi es-tu sur de vouloir payer un forfait cellulaire pour ta Watch ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2019)

Adrien_R a dit:


> Si tu as toujours ton iPhone avec toi es-tu sur de vouloir payer un forfait cellulaire pour ta Watch ?


C'est vrai que c'est pas vraiment utile


----------



## rbart (10 Décembre 2019)

C'est utile pour partir faire du sport (course, vélo ...) sans s'encombrer d'un téléphone et avoir un moyen de téléphoner en cas de problème.
J'apprécie beaucoup, mais en dehors de cet usage ...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2019)

J'ai aussi pris la version cellulaire pour cela , dommage que cela ne marche pas en dehors de la France


----------



## rbart (12 Décembre 2019)

Ca marche pour les appels d'urgence.
C'est déjà ça


----------



## Jura39 (18 Décembre 2019)

rbart a dit:


> Ca marche pour les appels d'urgence.
> C'est déjà ça


C'est déjà cela en effet


----------



## Pyrex06 (5 Janvier 2020)

Attention : 
Toujours pas d’activation pour les forfaits pro SFR sur Apple Watch. Pas de date prévue selon SFR...

Qui a une solution ???

Claude


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2020)

Pyrex06 a dit:


> Attention :
> Toujours pas d’activation pour les forfaits pro SFR sur Apple Watch. Pas de date prévue selon SFR...
> 
> Qui a une solution ???
> ...


Pas de solution , ou passer sur un forfait standard


----------

